# Is my rat abandoning her litter? Help!



## DolSol (Dec 29, 2012)

My rat Dol gave birth to her accidental litter today, 7 hours ago.

She have left her litter, covered with paper towel, 1 hour ago. During the first 6 hours she showed normal maternal behavior including lactation.

Meanwhile, the other female Sol, who is also accidentally pregnant and has strong maternal instinct and has built massive nest and shown aggression, is desperately trying to reach the litter in her separated nursing area.

Even when I place my hand near the litter, the new mother Dol does not show nest guarding behavior and only minds her own business at the other end of the cage. The litter is vocalizing and may need care.

It is exactly 1 hour 7 minutes past after Dol was with her babies for the last time. Should I relocate the litter and let Sol to foster them? How long can I wait before making the decision? It would be too demanding for Sol to raise two litters at the same time, as she is already suffering from URI and on antibiotics.

Waiting for advice.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I hope someone helps, have you tried moving her back over the babies maybe? That's all I got lol


----------



## DolSol (Dec 29, 2012)

Update. She went back to her babies after 2hr 16min break. Hope all goes well!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Some mums are relaxed, some very protective, just check the babies are warm a d have milk bands next time a d reassure yourself it's normal


----------



## DolSol (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you HelloClarice, thank you Isamurat. I'm pretty new to all of these and I was really worried. Your advices helped me to regain confidence!

Now the mother is doing the care really well. After researching related materials now I'm rather relieved - likely she will do the job well!


----------

